

The Cocaine Auction Protocol: Anonymous Cryptographic Broadcast Paper - dpapathanasiou
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~fms27/papers/cocaine.pdf

======
bprater
FYI marketing folks: this is how you snap an idea into people's brains: use an
existing concept that everyone gets (buyers and sellers of drugs both distrust
each other) and then link it to a more complicated concept.

And paper writers: using stories like this is genius.

------
gaika
Doesn't solve deadbeat buyers problem :(

